# Burgen bread.



## eggyg (Nov 18, 2015)

Popped into Iceland today, can't remember the last time I was in. But was in the area and thought I would have a gander. Guess what? They were selling Burgen soya and linseed for a quid! Wished I had my car with me cos would have stocked up and froze it. Bargain!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2015)

My favourite bread! The Co-op have had an offer on for months where you could get 2 for £2 - sadly that seems to have ended in the past week or so! Iceland is a bit too far to trek from where I live, so I'll have to pay the 49p 'premium'!


----------



## khskel (Nov 23, 2015)

Morrisons quite often have it for a quid but I'll happily pay the going rate as it is none spiking


----------



## Cofito (Dec 13, 2015)

Can I ask what this bread is? Is it a replacement that can be used or still has carbs? 

Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

Cofito said:


> Can I ask what this bread is? Is it a replacement that can be used or still has carbs?
> 
> Thanks.


It's a very nice seeded brown bread that is made with part soya flour, which makes it lower in carbohydrate than most bread (about 12g carbs per slice). Due to the seeds it also releases its energy more slowly than ordinary bread - be sure to get the Soya and Linseed version though, as Burgen do make other types.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2015)

Well Alan - I don't think Cofito's son probably needs to watch the carbs quite as much as some others - so he might indeed enjoy some of the other flavours since he won't be worried about the carb content!

It is quite nice though - but depends how he reacts to brown bread as some people won't even taste it.  Personally I find this really weird since when I was little, we had a Hovis once a week, and on special occasions like Xmas, Easter and birthday teas!  Consequently I (and my tum!) have always regarded it as a treat.

Shame nobody can cut it like my grandma could slice bread though - she'd been in service when young - you could have read the newspaper through her bread it was that thin, it was only the butter on it that prevented you!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 13, 2015)

When my IBS (irritable bowel) was bad I was not sure if seeded bread aggravated it!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't worry about the carbs and bolus accordingly - I just like the taste, in fact I like all the seeded breads.


----------

